

China Sets Ambitious Space Goals - garply
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304159304575184442226504292.html?mod=WSJASIA_hpp_MIDDLETopNews

======
dinde
For the full article, set your referrer to google or do a google search:

[http://www.google.com/search?q=china+sets+ambitious+space+go...](http://www.google.com/search?q=china+sets+ambitious+space+goals)

------
plinkplonk
First sentence (for those who can't get through the paywall) is a good
summary.

"China's manned space program aims to leapfrog the U.S. by deploying advanced
spacecraft and in-orbit refueling systems as early as 2016, when American
astronauts still may be relying on rides on Russian spaceships."

------
spamizbad
Flagged for paywall

~~~
garply
Interesting, I don't have a paywall, but that could be because it's WSJ Asia
and my IP is China-based. Sorry, didn't know.

